# So sánh thiết kế và thông số giữa ống kính Sony 85mm F1.4 GM vs Sigma 85mm F1.4 HSM Art



## thuhien (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Ống kính Sony 85mm F1.4 GM vs Sigma 85mm F1.4 HSM Art khi đặt cạnh nhau thì ống kính nào tốt hơn và đâu là lựa chọn phù hợp nhất với bạn

*Về thương hiệu*

Sigma không còn là một tên tuổi mới trong làn ống kính. Họ đã phát triển ống kính chất lượng cao từ những năm 1960, lâu hơn Sony rất nhiều. Trong hơn 60 năm qua, họ đã tạo dựng được danh tiếng về sự xuất sắc đã đưa công ty do gia đình sở hữu trở thành nhà sản xuất ống kính độc lập lớn nhất thế giới.

Trong những năm gần đây, cả hai thương hiệu đã phát hành vô số ống kính hiệu suất cao cho máy ảnh không gương lật full-frame, đặc biệt là trong các dòng ống kính cao cấp tương ứng của họ. Đó là dòng Sony G Master và dòng Sigma Art.












*Về ống kính*

Ống kính Sony 85mm F1.4 GM được phát hành vào đầu năm 2016 đã ngay lập tức nhận được sự hoan nghênh nhiệt liệt. Ống kính Sigma 85mm F1.4 HSM Art ra mắt ngay sau đó, mặc dù nó không có sẵn ngay lập tức ở ngàm E hoặc ngàm L của Sony.

Sigma đã khắc phục điều này vào giữa năm 2020 khi họ công bố Sigma 85mm F1.4 DG DN Art; một phiên bản mới, được nâng cấp của ống kính được thiết kế đặc biệt cho máy ảnh không gương lật, full-frame.

Sony 85mm F1.4 GM là một ống kính tuyệt vời, nhưng nó đã được bốn năm tuổi khi mẫu Sigma mới được phát hành.

Tuy nhiên, Sony cũng được biết đến với những sản phẩm chất lượng của họ. Họ đã không phát hành một ống kính 85mm F1.4 GM mới bởi vì họ không cần. Nó rất dễ dàng cạnh tranh với các lựa chọn thay thế mới hơn. 85mm F1.4 GM thậm chí còn là một trong số ít ống kính có thể theo kịp Sony A1, máy ảnh 50MP mới của Sony có tốc độ chụp liên tục 30 khung hình / giây.

>> Tìm hiểu thêm sản phẩm hot *Máy ảnh Fujifilm X-E4*





*Về cấu tạo*

Mỗi ống kính được đặt trong một thân nhôm bền, được bịt kín chống bụi và độ ẩm.

Ngoài vòng lấy nét và công tắc AF / MF, cả hai mẫu máy đều được trang bị loa che nắng có thể khóa, nút AFL có thể tùy chỉnh, vòng khẩu độ và công tắc nhấp khẩu độ.

Ngoài ra, Sigma 85mm cung cấp một công tắc khóa khẩu độ, mặc dù đây không phải là lợi thế duy nhất của nó.

Sigma 85mm F1.4 nhẹ hơn và nhỏ gọn hơn Sony 85mm F1.4.

Ống kính Sigma nặng 22,2 oz (630g), so với 28,92 oz (820g) đối với *ống kính Sony*.

Máy ảnh ngàm E của Sony, đặc biệt là A7C, được thiết kế siêu nhỏ gọn, vì vậy đó là một lợi thế tuyệt vời khi ống kính bạn đang sử dụng đều nhẹ và nhỏ như nhau.

Cấu trúc quang học của cả hai ống kính cũng rất ấn tượng. Sony 85mm F1.4 sử dụng 11 thấu kính trong 8 nhóm, bao gồm 3 thấu kính tán sắc cực thấp (ED) và một thấu kính phi cầu cực đoan (XA). Thành phần phía trước cũng có Lớp phủ Nano AR để ngăn chặn hiện tượng lóa và bóng ma.


Trong khi đó, Sigma 85mm F1.4 sử dụng 15 thấu kính chia thành 11 nhóm, với 5 thấu kính Phân tán Thấp Đặc biệt (SLD) và 1 thấu kính phi cầu. Hệ thống quang học tương đương này đảm bảo cả hai ống kính đều mang lại hình ảnh rõ ràng, sắc nét.

*Lấy nét tự động*

Máy ảnh Sony được biết đến với khả năng lấy nét tự động siêu việt. Tuy nhiên, bất kỳ máy ảnh nào cũng bị giới hạn ở khả năng xử lý của ống kính mà nó được ghép nối cùng.

Rất may, cả ống kính Sony và Sigma 85mm F1.4 đều được trang bị cơ chế lấy nét tự động tiên tiến cho phép chúng bắt kịp với hệ thống lấy nét tự động trong máy ảnh của Sony.

Sony 85mm F1.4 sử dụng RDSSM (động cơ lấy nét siêu thanh) để điều khiển cơ chế lấy nét tự động của nó. Động cơ áp điện hoạt động cùng với cảm biến kép phát hiện vòng quay và vị trí nhóm thấu kính để lấy nét tự động nhanh chóng, chính xác. Sigma 85mm F1.4 sử dụng động cơ bước để lấy nét tự động nhanh và chính xác tương tự.

Theo những thử nghiệm, sự khác biệt giữa hiệu suất lấy nét tự động của chúng là không đáng kể. Cả hai ống kính đều hoạt động hiệu quả với khả năng lấy nét tự động của máy ảnh Sony A7 III, bao gồm cả chức năng Eye AF.

*Chất lượng hình ảnh*

Cả Sigma 85mm F1.4 và Sony 85mm F1.4 đều mang lại hình ảnh sắc nét, với độ tương phản và tái tạo màu sắc tuyệt vời. Hầu hết các hình ảnh cũng có hiệu ứng bokeh mượt mà, dễ chịu nhờ màng chắn 11 lá khẩu của mỗi ống kính. Dường như không gặp phải bất kỳ sự cố nào với quang sai, bóng mờ hoặc lóa sáng.

Nguồn: https:/kpnet.vn/so-gang-ong-kinh-sony-85mm-f1-4-gm-vs-sigma-85mm-f1-4-hsm-art.html


----------



## sangtao5 (28 Tháng sáu 2021)

Bài viết hay, tủ kệ trưng bày


----------

